# This should go to everyone adopting a dog



## squatting dog (Dec 28, 2018)

I mean seriously this is the best advice I've seen.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 29, 2018)

SD, these make perfect sense. It takes time.

When I adopted my little girl, she was calm and quiet. Too quiet. She ate normally, walked on a leash and was already outside potty-trained. She let us pet her all we wanted.

Yet, she would just curl up on the end of the couch and look around or sleep. Didn't play with her toys. She just curled up there like a small pile of rags.

I was so worried, as this went on for almost 2 weeks. Then, she finally came out of her shell to be a most loving and playful doggie!


----------



## StarSong (Dec 29, 2018)

She's adorable, RR!  

As someone who adopts from shelters I appreciate this advice.


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 29, 2018)

Yes , you're right , everyone should be aware of this. 

My daughter routinely rescues dogs in the mountains surrounding  her Boarding kennels, and has to explain to potential new owners this very type of  thing...


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 29, 2018)

Even though adopting a dog is a very, very nice thing to do, a lady did write a very good article about dog adoption...…...the "when you should" and "when you shouldn't". 
She says that people need to think more about finances and time, rather than their heart. Most generally a dog that comes from a rescue has either or both physical (health) problems or behavioral problems. A person must have enough time each day to help the dog with any behavioral problems, or pay for training, and the finances to for any health problems. 

I totally agree with the lady that wrote the article, but then again, I think with both my mind and my heart. I absolutely love dogs, but there are those out there than can physically and financially handle a rescue dog better than wife and I could.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 29, 2018)

Thanks for posting that SquattingDog, good thoughts there!  Rose, your pup is precious! :love_heart:


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 29, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Even though adopting a dog is a very, very nice thing to do, a lady did write a very good article about dog adoption...…...the "when you should" and "when you shouldn't".
> She says that people need to think more about finances and time, rather than their heart. *Most generally a dog that comes from a rescue has either or both physical (health) problems or behavioral problems. *A person must have enough time each day to help the dog with any behavioral problems, or pay for training, and the finances to for any health problems.
> 
> I totally agree with the lady that wrote the article, but then again, I think with both my mind and my heart. I absolutely love dogs, but there are those out there than can physically and financially handle a rescue dog better than wife and I could.



The statement above about most rescued  dogs having health or behavior problems just ain't necessarily so.  Many if not most of the dogs in rescues have lost their homes due to no fault of their own -- their families' moving, or death or disability of an owner, or by being abandoned by a heartless owner -- and are wonderful dogs.  Most of the rescues do all they can to fix any medical problems dogs may come in with and also do some training.  I have adopted rescue dogs all my life, and the only one I've ever had that came to me with significant medical issues is my present one, who was badly mistreated by a previous owner, and I knew about her issues going in and gladly take care of them.  She is a treasure.

Just because a dog has lost his or her home does not mean that they do not deserve another. To say that all rescue dogs are damaged goods is like saying that all homeless people "deserve" it.  Neither one is true, and both are extremely unkind.

AND, a pet is a thing of the heart, not the mind.


----------



## StarSong (Dec 30, 2018)

Like Butterfly, I take strong issue with the assertion that* "Most generally dogs coming from rescues having physical (health) or behavioral problems." * 

That has not been my experience nor the experience of my friends and family.  Quite the contrary, in fact.  Shelters and rescues are typically quite transparent about any behavioral or medical conditions an animal might have because they're invested in adoptions that stick.  

It benefits no one, least of all the animals, to have pets returned if families discover the hard way that their newly adoptive animal is unable to be socialized or requires expensive ongoing medical support.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 30, 2018)

I totally agree.

It is NOT true that *"Most generally dogs coming from rescues having physical (health) or behavioral problems." * 

Maybe a bit shy at first, but give the animal a little time. This is hardly a "behavioral problem"!


----------



## ClassicRockr (Dec 30, 2018)

Say what you want to folks, but there are those that won't have anything to do with a Rescue, due to the cost the new owner could wind up with. One Rescue we went to in Colorado, for Goldens, the owner told us to never take the dog, we were interested in, to Petco or PetSmart. She said, "he will try and attack any dog there or in a dog park". 

Yes, dogs do need homes, but for those with behavioral or health problems, which there are those at Rescue's just like that, only folks that have the time and money should get them. Actually, there is documented proof that there are some people, who adopt from a Rescue, end up taking the dog back, because they can't handle the problems the dog has. 

Dogs at a Rescue should go to people who can have the time and money to take care of the dog they rescue. Some folks have both, while others don't.


----------



## tortiecat (Dec 30, 2018)

Most of us adopt dogs(and cats)  because we love them with our hearts
and not with dollars and cents in our minds!


----------



## Keesha (Dec 30, 2018)

It’s almost always a human problem when dogs have behaviour problems and it’s almost always due to neglect and / or abuse.
Dogs are naturally the most loving animals on earth, including us. They’ve got that love thing in spades.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 30, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Say what you want to folks, but there are those that won't have anything to do with a Rescue, due to the cost the new owner could wind up with. One Rescue we went to in Colorado, for Goldens, the owner told us to never take the dog, we were interested in, to Petco or PetSmart. She said, "he will try and attack any dog there or in a dog park".
> 
> Yes, dogs do need homes, but for those with behavioral or health problems, which there are those at Rescue's just like that, only folks that have the time and money should get them. Actually, there is documented proof that there are some people, who adopt from a Rescue, end up taking the dog back, because they can't handle the problems the dog has.
> 
> Dogs at a Rescue should go to people who can have the time and money to take care of the dog they rescue. Some folks have both, while others don't.



And you can continue to say what YOU want to, CR, but you are just flat wrong, and you malign the great job that rescues do.  Rescues do a wonderful jobs with helping and healing dogs and matching them with a family that suits them.  Of course, there are some that may return a dog because it doesn't suit their lifestyle, but that DOES NOT mean there is anything wrong with the dog or the rescue organization -- all it means is that the dog was not a good match for that particular family.

And rather than using the rescue in CO to try to demonstrate (falsely) that a rescue is a bad place to adopt a dog, you should instead be praising them for telling you the truth about the dog you were looking at.  Not everyone cares whether their dog is dog-friendly or not, and  many don't care about taking their dog to Petsmart or to the dog park.  So what??  Some dogs are dog-reactive and must be the only pet in a home, but that doesn't mean that they cannot be wonderful and loving companions for their families.


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 31, 2018)

Exactly! The Rescue was totally up front.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 31, 2018)

ClassicRockr said:


> Say what you want to folks, but there are those that won't have anything to do with a Rescue, due to the cost the new owner could wind up with. One Rescue we went to in Colorado, for Goldens, the owner told us to never take the dog, we were interested in, to Petco or PetSmart. She said, "he will try and attack any dog there or in a dog park".
> 
> Yes, dogs do need homes, but for those with behavioral or health problems, which there are those at Rescue's just like that, only folks that have the time and money should get them. Actually, there is documented proof that there are some people, who adopt from a Rescue, end up taking the dog back, because they can't handle the problems the dog has.
> 
> Dogs at a Rescue should go to people who can have the time and money to take care of the dog they rescue. Some folks have both, while others don't.



Anyone who brings a pet into their home should be prepared not only to care for him, but to have the time and money to train them and give medical treatment if needed.  Some dogs in shelters have been abused and neglected, so of course they will have some physical and emotional issues to overcome.  Some dogs are brought to shelters because their elderly owner went into a nursing home or passed away, those dogs are naturally sad and lonely....none of these dogs are bad dogs, and socialization, love and good care will help if they do have problems.

I've bought pure bred dogs over the years who had serious health problems, one of them had bad knee joints on both back legs, he needed surgery on both of them and was never 100% even after the operation.  Another dog had hip dysplasia and needed to be on medication for the pain.  One developed idiopathic epilepsy and had sever cluster seizures along with hip dysplasia.  So.....whether you adopt from a shelter or buy from even a reputable breeder, there is a chance that the dog may have some medical issues that will cost you money, that's to be expected.

People can have babies who are mentally or physically challenged, and they spend their whole lives in and out of doctor's offices and hospitals caring for the child and making the best of it.  Whether you're having a child or adopting a pet, you can't be selfish and you must expect to give what's needed to make them comfortable and happy.

My neighbor here in Colorado just rescued three dogs, one was shy because she was kept in a cage all her life and just let out to get pregnant, she was a breeder dog at a puppy mill and very abused.  So, when my neighbor got her she was very shy, now, with some love and assurance, she isn't afraid anymore and is very happy when I pet her.  One of her other dogs was dog aggressive.  They've been taking him to the park on a leash and slowly introducing him to other dogs who are friendly.  He met mine face to face and nothing bad happened, he will be fine with time. 

My other neighbor adoped a female dog from a shelter, and she is the sweetest thing and gets along very well with her little boy....no behavior or medical problems at all.

 Dogs can overcome many bad behaviors with socialization, and dominant dogs can be found at both breeders and shelters.  Some breeds are more dominant than others, and can show aggression with other dogs, but that can all be overcome with socialization and training.  And those dogs come from all sources, pounds, shelters and reputable breeders.


----------



## Butterfly (Dec 31, 2018)

SeaBreeze said:


> Anyone who brings a pet into their home should be prepared not only to care for him, but to have the time and money to train them and give medical treatment if needed.  Some dogs in shelters have been abused and neglected, so of course they will have some physical and emotional issues to overcome.  Some dogs are brought to shelters because their elderly owner went into a nursing home or passed away, those dogs are naturally sad and lonely....none of these dogs are bad dogs, and socialization, love and good care will help if they do have problems.
> 
> I've bought pure bred dogs over the years who had serious health problems, one of them had bad knee joints on both back legs, he needed surgery on both of them and was never 100% even after the operation.  Another dog had hip dysplasia and needed to be on medication for the pain.  One developed idiopathic epilepsy and had sever cluster seizures along with hip dysplasia.  So.....whether you adopt from a shelter or buy from even a reputable breeder, there is a chance that the dog may have some medical issues that will cost you money, that's to be expected.
> 
> ...



Well said, SeaBreeze, and absolutely true!!!


----------

